# Tragedy at Petsmart



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

This makes me sad and furious at the same time. I know most of us only use experienced groomers or do the grooming ourselves, but if you use Petco or Petsmart, you must read this. Too many dogs have been injured or killed at these horrible chain stores. 

Dog Dies in Care of Calif. PetSmart Groomer | NBC Connecticut


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Broken ribs and head injury? Did he drop the dog? What a tragedy!


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

OH MY GOSH I'm horrified and simultaneously so, so, so sad for that poor dog and owner. I know my groomer and trust her (independent groomer) and both she and other people I know have told me horror stories of working in the grooming shops at Petco and Petsmart. My groomer told me one of the big reasons she wanted to open up her own shop was because she was uncomfortable with a lot of what she saw and what was deemed "acceptable" in other places. 

One of my favorite quotes is from Harry Potter: "If you want to know what a man’s like, take a good look at how he treats his inferiors, not his equals." What a different world we would live in if everyone treated animals with love and respect.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

That's terrible, poor little dog had no chance against him. Wonder how many others he's hurt but not killed.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

This is why I cannot stand for my dogs to be out of my care for a moment. When the vet takes one of them to the back for a moment, it is all I can do to stop myself from running back there and rescuing them.
Sometimes I long to have them groomed by a pro, but the truth is I could never tolerate them being in somebody else's care for hours...


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh man, how horribly sad. Poor thing. And the owners, how incredibly devastating for them. I can't even imagine what they're going through. :-( Poor, poor baby.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> This is why I cannot stand for my dogs to be out of my care for a moment. When the vet takes one of them to the back for a moment, it is all I can do to stop myself from running back there and rescuing them.
> Sometimes I long to have them groomed by a pro, but the truth is I could never tolerate them being in somebody else's care for hours...


I totally understand, but it's all about finding a groomer that has had years of experience in taking care of dogs, and the good recommendations by others. 
I do consider myself lucky to have found my groomer early on, when I was a new poodle mom. My groomer was inexperienced, just graduated from grooming school, but the moment I saw and observed her, I knew she had her whole heart into it and took wonderful care of the dogs. From 1978 until 2013, Kathe had been my dog groomer. She's pretty much retired now, but she's still grooming some too. Her grooming building is right next to her home. Her and her husband and daughter live where they raise horses, and are very much into horse shows, etc. I go out to visit with her every couple of months, and she's a FB friend. 
So if an owner can find someone who comes highly recommended, and knows what they're doing, I think it's worth a shot anyway to give them a chance to prove themselves.


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

Very sad that poor puppy looked like a puppy I had in one of my litters a long long long long time ago. This is the exact reason I tell everyone not to use Petsmart grooming they aren't trustworthy. I told all my adopters if you have to take the dog to a groomer always try private grooming salons. My aunt has a Yorkie anytime he would to go to Petsmart as soon as you took him towards the groomers he would stop and just start shaking. We finally got her to take him to a private groomer he no longer is afraid of groomers now thankfully. I wish we had more strict rules for groomers in Cali but we don't sadly anyone can become a groomer a lot of places like Petsmart don't even require them to have a license and they don't tell the clients that either they call them "self trained" what good is their learning from a manager who has no clue in the first place either. They tried to rope me into taking Adoniis with a free grooming coupon I absolutely refuse my mom wants to do it but I'm not risking it to save $20 if I have to go to a groomer I'll go to a private one. I already started checking out a couple places to see which I'm the most comfortable with.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Even private groomers can be bad. (And I know people who have had a good experience with Petsmart.) I once took Sophie (before I had Bob) to a private groomer and insisted on sitting through the first grooming because I had had a bad experience with another private groomer. 

First red flag was that I brought a friend's poodle who had been there before and he clearly HATED going there. Pulled with all his might to go back to the car. 

Second problem was the bathing. Sophie looked like she was dancing to get away from the stream of water that was being used first to soap her up and then to rinse her off. The guy doing the bathing said not to worry, they all do that. But when he was done, I put my hand on Sophie and her back was HOT HOT HOT. Yikes my poor girl. Needless to say, that was our last appointment at that place.

So my conclusion was: (1) Pay attention to your dog and evaluate their response to the groomer. They may not be 100% happy about a trip to the groomer, but they should not be terrified. My dogs love their current groomer. (2) If you are going to a new groomer, or to one you don't fully trust, insist on sitting through a full grooming from beginning to end. If that's not OK with the groomer, go somewhere else.


----------



## Alika (May 17, 2016)

This is so sad

I worked at PetsMart many years ago. I remember when I started all the groomers were on edge because a groomer at another location was under investigation. He/she had accidentally cut a dog's ear off then glued it back on and sent the dog home without telling anyone. It got infected, of course, and they eventually figured out what happened. 

That's not to say all PetsMart groomers are bad, but as someone else pointed out the bar is not set very high.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

That is so tragic. My husband and I have a spoo who is 5 months old now and he watches me learn how to trim her and keeps yelling at me "you're hurting her!" (I'm not). Then he's always saying he's going to petsmart because they'll do a better job. 

Okay, she struggles. But I learned that I have to do things bit by bit. And put a "game" feeling to it. 

Well too bad to hubby. I missed a few hairs on her muzzle and cut her bangs too short. That's better than a broken rib. I cleaned up her feet too high. Now I don't feel so bad.

So sorry to the owner that lost his dog .


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

This s why I do my own grooming


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Wow, that's awful. I can't even imagine what must have happened.

My dog growing up went to a Petco groomer, but it was a small shop in a small town (just one grooming table in the main area) and she always seemed to have a great time with them. I walked her into the main store after one appointment and I swear every associate knew who she was...lots of, "Oh, you're Lisa's mom? She's soooo sweet!" They didn't do great work or anything, but given that my parents just wanted a shave-down once every few months, it was fine.

BUT there's no way I would take Archie to any of the local Petsmart or Petco stores to get groomed. They all seem cramped, stressful, and not very clean. There's also no regulation and not much oversight, as others have pointed out. Around here, that's just too much of a risk. I'd rather go to a private groomer who has good reviews and references, where you know who will actually be working on your dog and what kind of training they get.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I've no experience with big box store groomers, but from what I've seen when in the stores , it is not a place I'd take a dog! First off because the grooming area is not visible and I would want to be able to observe how the groomers handle their clients..........no telling what goes on behind closed doors! Molly's groomer's shop is all open floor....even the tub area is pretty visible from the counter! Her shop grooms in the 'straight thru' manner, meaning your dog is done start to finish by the groomer just like in a human salon you make an appt and then pick up when finished. Molly is always done in 2 hours! Also NO DRYING CABINETS...........dangerous dryers IMO!

I think when it comes to dog grooming, most people are just not educated on the subject and have no idea on what is involved in grooming. I'm sure most groomers get into the career out of love and dedicate themselves to creating beautiful dogs...... but then there are some that lack common sense, good skills, or good training. A good groomer is worth her weight in gold!!!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Alika said:


> This is so sad
> 
> He/she had accidentally cut a dog's ear off then glued it back on .


My jaw dropped reading this. That's stunning.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh that is just awful. I am sure nobody is looking their best for a mug shot, but that guy just looks hinky and I would never leave a dog with someone who looked so off.

I have a good groomer near me, but decided when I was starting to think about adding a 2nd poodle that it made sense to learn how to groom Lily myself. I am happy to be able to spend the grooming time with them and talk to them while they are on the table. I can start and stop as they tell me to do so. No stress and thankfully so far the worst I've ever done is quick a nail every once and again.

BTW how do you cut off an ear, glue it on and not have the owner notice when they pick the dog up?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

When my old groomers pasted away I went to Petsmart, it is all out in the open you can watch them groom. But the holing area, drying area and shampoo area is not, and I heard roomers of how some to the dogs was treated back there, so that was it never went back, started trying to find a new groomer and went through pure hell locating one.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

That's sickening! He doesn't ever need to be around pets again and probably not kids either. I'm glad I've learned to groom my dogs myself. Sometimes I do it all in one day but if it's too much for me or the dog we do more another day. I want it to be a positive experience.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

I just want to mention that I have seen some DEVASTATING injuries caused by people grooming their own pets because they had neither the experience nor equipment necessary to groom their pet, yet didn't want to take him to a professional because "He shakes when we go there! He's so scared!" or because they can't afford it.

If you're competent, that is great. I wish more people were. If not, please find a groomer you can trust. Ask to see the whole salon. Ask if you can stay the first time. Come by without your pet and just watch the groomers. Bring your pet for just a bath and see how you like it. Just today, I watched some people chop mats out from under a Brittany's armpits, cringing all the while. 

Seriously, don't just leave your pet someplace with a stranger. Take the effort to find a really good place and see if you can get some lessons if you're dedicated to grooming your own dog. 

I know I'm preaching to the choir, here. I just feel so strongly that grooming is all about the safety and comfort of the animal. Style is fun and something I love, too, but at the end of the day, I want every pet I work on to be happy and comfortable.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

This is not about groomers at Petsmart but their "pet hotels". When I first moved to NJ from abroad, I was looking for a place Jupiter could stay when I traveled. I went around looking at options and interviewing them. One of my questions was, what would you do if there were a fire? I was looking for answers such as, call 911, we have a sprinkler system, we do drills for evacuation of pets (all were answers at some places). At Petsmart, the employee said, I'd run like H*** outside.

Needless to say Jupiter did not ever go there.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Dachshunds are famous for biting people they don't like. The injuries are consistent with the dog being kicked.
Eric


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

ericwd9 said:


> Dachshunds are famous for biting people they don't like. The injuries are consistent with the dog being kicked.
> Eric


That, or I wonder if he jumped/fell off the table. Dachshunds could get messed up pretty bad from a high fall, I would imagine. That's why I always watch them extra vigilantly when they're on my table. Seems more like a kick though. Absolutely saddening, whatever happened.

There are good groomers at box stores, and there are bad groomers at box stores. This man was clearly one of the bad ones.


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

marialydia said:


> This is not about groomers at Petsmart but their "pet hotels". When I first moved to NJ from abroad, I was looking for a place Jupiter could stay when I traveled. I went around looking at options and interviewing them. One of my questions was, what would you do if there were a fire? I was looking for answers such as, call 911, we have a sprinkler system, we do drills for evacuation of pets (all were answers at some places). At Petsmart, the employee said, I'd run like H*** outside.
> 
> Needless to say Jupiter did not ever go there.


If you ever watch the day care part through the glass you'll more than likely see the dogs ganging up on one poor dog with the worker in there just sitting in the corner while the dog is getting beat up. At the Petsmart I regularly go to there are always mostly poodle/poodle mixes with a dachshund, boxers, and some other type of mixes and you'll often see the more hyper dogs ganging up on the calmer poodle often holding her down and if tries to move they on her. I feel so bad for her and the workers never do anything. I often wonder does her owner even know what truly happens to her while in their care.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

*always stay to observe at least once*

Just terrible. :'( 

When I was researching groomers before we got our first, Mochi, I read so many reviews and was certain I had found a good place, but I STILL insisted on staying for the whole first grooming. They did seem a little annoyed that I was insisting on staying, and said more than once that Mochi would be better off if she didn't think I was there, but I felt I could never forgive myself if something happened and I didn't know about it. Their grooming area isn't completely visible from the front, but it is only one room and there are two open doors and a large window which I could see through and could observe almost everything as she was bathed and groomed. I had no idea how long I would be there (over 2hrs that first time!) but I was so pleased because I could also observe two other dogs being groomed at the same time and I got a good feel for how they all deal with the dogs and the general atmosphere as clients came and went for their grooming and daycare appointments.

I loved how they reacted to a troublesome little puppy constantly trying to get away or crying; with patience and encouraging words to her! The only hiccup came after her bath when they put her in a crate with a dry blower aimed at her. She didn't mind the air but she HATED being locked up and walked away from by any human so cried right away and the groomer went only 10steps before turning around and taking her right out, then finishing the drying on the table. And despite the long time, they didn't try to make everything perfect - she had some rough patches because of all the wiggling and the groomer apologized and said she hadn't wanted to keep her any longer to perfect it as it was too stressful for my pup.

I've paid attention to her reaction ever since when we go back for grooming and, except for 1 time around what I determined was a fear stage, she has always RAN to go into the groomers after then. She loves them still and is always happy and bouncing when I come to pick her up, and even tries to go back as we leave.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

King Louie said:


> If you ever watch the day care part through the glass you'll more than likely see the dogs ganging up on one poor dog with the worker in there just sitting in the corner while the dog is getting beat up. At the Petsmart I regularly go to there are always mostly poodle/poodle mixes with a dachshund, boxers, and some other type of mixes and you'll often see the more hyper dogs ganging up on the calmer poodle often holding her down and if tries to move they on her. I feel so bad for her and the workers never do anything. I often wonder does her owner even know what truly happens to her while in their care.


This! I was concerned about using the doggie daycare at my groomers for the same reason, until one day when I realized they have parts of the front reception area gated off just for the pups who don't like being with the rough kids. In the front area, they get to curl up on beds or on the lap of whomever is working reception. Another thing I like about this place is they post pictures and video on their facebook page everyday which gives good insights to what your dog is doing all day.


----------



## Dancer920 (May 16, 2016)

TrixieTreasure said:


> I totally understand, but it's all about finding a groomer that has had years of experience in taking care of dogs, and the good recommendations by others. .


Totally agree. There is good and bad out there at ANY groom shop. I don't think it fair to condemn all groomers or brusher/bathers at those places as there are probably some very nice caring ones out there too. It is up to us to find a groomer who WE trust and request that person every time that dog goes in to what ever salon we go to. It wouldn't hurt to ask where they (the groomer or brusher/bather) went to school or learned their skills, number of years grooming, etc...... . I'm not about to hand my dog over to the first person that wants to grab the leash. 
I noticed that the dog in the news story was a Dachshund and I am wondering if the dog was being done by a groomer there OR a Brusher/Bather and the story is just lumping them all together as Groomers. Brusher/Bathers are usually the ones they give the dogs that don't require a full haircut. 
I always have groomed my own dog so have never had to worry about handing over a leash to someone else for groomer fortunately.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I know a few groomers through Facebook that I would totally trust with my girls. I just don't know how you get to know a groomer (or a vet for that matter) that well within a professional relationship. Man did I interview the heck out of my current vet - I made an appointment without my girls and spent over an hour speaking with her about every scenario under the sun, and I was very pleased with what I heard. But in actual experience, 
I have been very disappointed in her, and feel like I need to get my girls out soon, before something really bad happens...


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

If people really thought about it, they would never take their dog to be groomed at any chain store. Those places are notorious among groomers as being somewhere you will be overworked and underpaid. They are known to hire people off the street with no real grooming experience if they are short on help. There is a huge turnover of employees at most chain stores because of the conditions. If you WANT to do a good job, you aren't allowed to because you don't have the time. The poor dogs rushed thru an operation like this are given no chance to misbehave! If the groomer doesn't do their quota, their income is cut since they are usually paid per dog. A trained groomer has no reason to take a job at a place like this, at least not for long! Skilled groomers are in demand.

In a chain store, the groomers usually don't make more than half what the client pays for the dog to be groomed...not exactly a living wage.

This poor little guy probably bit the groomer/bather whoever he was, and got a good hard punch in the ribs for it. Shame on the employer for hiring a thug like that!! Daschunds and Chihuahuas almost always bite (in my experience). They hate having their feet handled. They don't like strangers. Scotties are the same. 

Before I started grooming, I wondered why the first thing the groomer did with my Scottie was put a muzzle on him. He was a biter, that's why I learned to groom him myself. After his breeder saw how good the Scottie he sold me looked, he offered me a job grooming Scotties and Cairns (btw, I rarely had to muzzle anybody). I learned all the terrier breeds there, then a few years later I moved to an all-breed extablishment (a really good one) and learned other breeds. Eventually, I started my own business so I had control. I didn't want employees so I only scheduled what I wanted to do by myself. I specialized in elderly, ill and just plain tender dogs. I did lots of Terriers. I started lots of puppies. I hope I educated lots of dog owners along the way! It is not an easy job, but it's interesting with something new every day. I always told people I'd teach them to do their own grooming if they wanted. If they brought me a new pup, I always told them "This is training...don't expect a perfectly groomed dog back".

I wonder about this little daschund...was he crate trained by his owner? Was he ever to the groomer before, or did they start when he was a year old? Did they trim his toenails at home, or was that completely new to him? An owner can set a dog up for a good grooming experience, or they can do nothing and bad things are likely to happen, especially if they are too trusting about who they turn their pup over to.

Excuse my long rant!


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

I know a lot of times at Petsmart the person you hand the dog to is often not the person who takes care of the dog. The owner probably didn't even know this guy was going to be the one grooming the pup. At the desk they usually have their friendliest employees working and talking to the owners so most of the time people just assume everyone is like that


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I know a few groomers through Facebook that I would totally trust with my girls. I just don't know how you get to know a groomer (or a vet for that matter) that well within a professional relationship. Man did I interview the heck out of my current vet - I made an appointment without my girls and spent over an hour speaking with her about every scenario under the sun, and I was very pleased with what I heard. But in actual experience,
> I have been very disappointed in her, and feel like I need to get my girls out soon, before something really bad happens...


I remember when I first met our dog groomer, Kathe. She was in a room, grooming a dog, and the interaction between us was easy. Introducing myself, asking questions of her grooming skills, and having an overall good feeling about her. Thought I would try her out, and boy, am I glad I did. So I think, as dog owners, we have to take that first step in getting to know someone, and see if we can have a good feeling about that person. 

With Kathe, in 1978, she was very inexperienced, just graduating and she had just got her license to start grooming, but it was the interaction between us that made it easy to trust her with my dogs. As for our vet, when we got our first cat in 1975, I think it was two people who highly recommended a certain vet, and with it being a family owned business ( which started in the late 1930's), I figured it was worth it to try them out. Again, I'm glad we did.


----------

